
Why We Still Need Monsters (2017) - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/65/in-plain-sight/why-we-still-need-monsters-rp
======
YinglingLight
Found Stephen Paddock a weird choice of focus for the article. Perhaps we
expected a motive to be discovered by law enforcement a year from now.

